# Photography



## jamesarcher (Oct 27, 2011)

I thought it'd be cool if we had one big thread to post photos in (as opposed to the 'Post a picture of yourself' type threads) to show off all our artistic photography skills in one place. It'd probably tidy up this section of the forum.


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

Sorry I missed them. You should make an album and put your photos there.


----------



## The Lost Boy (Nov 23, 2011)

I will post some of my stuff later


----------



## The Lost Boy (Nov 23, 2011)

Just this one them im off to bed







outta all the photos ive taken over the last 2 years this is a top 5 fav of mine


----------



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

The Lost Boy said:


> Just this one them im off to bed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


great shot!!!! what bridge is that?


----------



## Huk phin (Oct 30, 2011)

I think it is a great idea and will post some pics next time I am on my laptop. Better yet does anybody know how to post pics using an iPad?


----------



## The Lost Boy (Nov 23, 2011)

StayingMotivated said:


> great shot!!!! what bridge is that?


 the golden gate


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

The Lost Boy said:


> Just this one them im off to bed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some photographers (those who seek technical perfection) may poor scorn on a photo where the highlights are 'burnt out', in the same way some photographers see lens flare as a big no no.
But I think such things can really add atmosphere to a picture. The burned out highlights really create a terrific atmosphere here.

Looking back on this post, it reads as if it were a back-handed compliment, but it really isn't meant to be; I really like this photo, and I'd really like to see the others in your top 5.

regards

rr


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

refined_rascal said:


> Some photographers (those who seek technical perfection) may poor scorn on a photo where the highlights are 'burnt out', in the same way some photographers see lens flare as a big no no.
> But I think such things can really add atmosphere to a picture. The burned out highlights really create a terrific atmosphere here.
> 
> rr


I totally agree. Actually the photo that got me picked up by a music magazine had all sorts of blown out highlights. But I loved it anyway, and apparently they did too. I also leave in flare.


----------



## eh3120 (Nov 16, 2010)

Just a few of my pictures


----------



## jamesarcher (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm not sure how many people here will know what these are. They're V8 Supercars which is Australia's premier motor racing series. I know these are a bit old (taken at the 2011 EC Test Day in January) but they're really my newest photos, so thought I might post them. I think I may have attacked the saturation a little too much on some of them when they were edited earlier this year. Let me know what you think. 










































































I'd like to apologize for my crap watermark. 
I also apologize for the amount of photos. If you'd like to see more, my flickr page (which only has photos from this event) is here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/sirvelociraptor/


----------



## jamesarcher (Oct 27, 2011)

*DOUBLE POST*

Apparently I can only post 10 images at a time. I had 15, so here are the other 5.


----------



## stewie (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## JadedCalalily (Feb 24, 2011)

A couple pictures I took of our first snowfalls


----------



## stewie (Feb 11, 2011)

FairyLuna said:


> A couple pictures I took of our first snowfalls


I like the lake one


----------



## JadedCalalily (Feb 24, 2011)

stewie said:


> I like the lake one


Thanks  It is pretty much right behind my place  I got lucky with where I live lotsa picture taking opportunities. Ill put some of my others up too


----------



## stewie (Feb 11, 2011)

FairyLuna said:


> Thanks  It is pretty much right behind my place  I got lucky with where I live lotsa picture taking opportunities. Ill put some of my others up too


-_- f**** ,jk


----------



## JadedCalalily (Feb 24, 2011)

stewie said:


> -_- f**** ,jk


Uploading to my profile now so check em out in like...... 10 mins


----------



## stewie (Feb 11, 2011)

more smoke.... :clap


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

I haven't done much photography lately, but here are a few shots I took at my cousin's wedding several months ago.


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

*Awsome*

Wow, you took these? You have a great eye! These are great.



jamesarcher said:


> I'm not sure how many people here will know what these are. They're V8 Supercars which is Australia's premier motor racing series. I know these are a bit old (taken at the 2011 EC Test Day in January) but they're really my newest photos, so thought I might post them. I think I may have attacked the saturation a little too much on some of them when they were edited earlier this year. Let me know what you think.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

*I love the 2nd one*

Very nice! I love the second one you took!



FairyLuna said:


> A couple pictures I took of our first snowfalls


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

*Great thread!! Awesome photos!*


----------



## pheonixrising (Sep 7, 2011)

Here's a few of mine










































These 2 were taken with my old film camera for my photography class in HS








And this one was actually taken in the dead of night


















Bull Hockey XD









I took this a few years ago, but it's always been one of my favorites


----------



## JadedCalalily (Feb 24, 2011)

I was just out for a walk and I have never really paid any attention to the buildings around me. I got this picture I thought was kinda eerie looking


----------



## stewie (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## Laain (Dec 8, 2011)

Here are some of mine.


----------



## stewie (Feb 11, 2011)

in my opinion, the brown dog is the best


----------



## Laain (Dec 8, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## stewie (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

im a photographer 3 and + years now
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
still always learning and still showing off what i can 


2011wwpw9069_ by ToryLing, on Flickr


----------



## Opacus (Dec 12, 2011)

cool


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Some of mine not much to them though


----------



## JaneSmith (Dec 13, 2011)

Amazing photos people! 
The wedding pictures capture the atmosphere. 
The smoke photos are very creative. 
The bridge is delightful. 
Landscapes are inspiring. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## stewie (Feb 11, 2011)

Cest La Vie said:


> I like conceptual photography


don't know why, but i like it


----------



## stewie (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## PrawnConnery (Jan 15, 2009)

Bench Sessions by Thomas Holsinger, on Flickr[/URL]

You guys are all amazing photgraphers, and the flick of the golden gate...A+


----------



## tommo1234 (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## stewie (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## stewie (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## stewie (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## stewie (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

one of my photos from 2011 Halloween photo shoot.








"master_muppet"


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

What constitutes good photography? I just got a decent GE and can't put it down, but I wanna be good.


----------



## tommo1234 (Apr 20, 2011)

Tenebrous said:


> What constitutes good photography? I just got a decent GE and can't put it down, but I wanna be good.


Good photography is if you like your pictures and you think it looks good. Unless you want to sell your pictures then it matters what other people think. But the pictures must have good composition and colours must not be over saturated


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

tommo1234 said:


> Good photography is if you like your pictures and you think it looks good. Unless you want to sell your pictures then it matters what other people think. But the pictures must have good composition and colours must not be over saturated


Thanks, man, for the solid advice. I have some in the random photo thread, but I may post a couple here for critique, or whatever have you.


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

1/8 Today's Photo Shoot, Model - Vanessa


----------



## theapprentice (Jan 13, 2012)

I photograph two things; mosquito infested jungle bogs, and my pets. 

I'm no pro, but I do think I have a few good shots littered about. These were taken when I lived in Florida.


----------



## stewie (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## river1 (Jan 12, 2012)

I am so amazed at this photo I took of my sister on my webcam!


----------



## photograph (Feb 5, 2012)

Some really cool pictures in this thread! Here are a few I have taken over the past year or so.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

photograph said:


> Some really cool pictures in this thread! Here are a few I have taken over the past year or so.


Nice photos


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

from ashes draw strength by princessinboots, on Flickr


----------



## lkt95 (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## stewie (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

stewie said:


>


THIS is AWESOME! I collect blue and purple art..


----------



## BrandyI (Apr 1, 2012)

lonelyjew said:


> I haven't done much photography lately, but here are a few shots I took at my cousin's wedding several months ago.


Their wedding looked beautiful


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Skyloft said:


> I tried to get into photography a year ago, alas it didn't really work out too well for me aha (the two portraits are of me, yay for being able to see my natural eye colour too)


there's something about that one I like a lot. Just the fact its upside down gives a new perspective on light. Might have to do a digital painting like that at some time. =]

Actually it looks like the clouds above a crystal ocean or something and there's a couple of boats sailing across the water. Anyoo, please keep it up love to use it as a reference one day.


----------



## pastatoe (May 1, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## stewie (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

stewie, some post processing would make that photo more beautiful

this is from the Zoo, my lens wouldn't fit through the fence, so that is why the spots in the pic


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)




----------



## Shredder (Apr 19, 2011)

stewie said:


>


Is it just me that thinks flowers look erotic??? :b I agree with Zizek when he says flowers should be forbidden


----------



## M4RK1988 (May 2, 2012)

Some great photos on here.
Just wanted to share a few of mine, I'll keep it to just a few of my favourites.

Hopefully you can see these...














































They were taking from my online gallery at Photo4Me here...
http://www.photo4me.com/mpphotographics

I also have a facebook page for my photography here...
http://www.facebook.com/pages/mpphotographics/173275402725786

Hope you like my photos.
Mark.


----------



## Bowland (Apr 28, 2011)

Some recent photos of mine (from a recent short break in Berlin):





















I can always post lots more if people care about seeing them.


----------



## forbidden (Oct 25, 2011)

JenN2791 said:


>


Love this! The little house is adorable!


----------



## forbidden (Oct 25, 2011)

M4RK1988 said:


> Some great photos on here.
> Just wanted to share a few of mine, I'll keep it to just a few of my favourites.
> 
> Hopefully you can see these...
> ...


Beautiful!


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

im to lazy to look for any of my pictures


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

forbidden said:


> Beautiful!


x2 totally epic. WHat Camera did you use Mark?

What is really annoying is that on something like Deviantart, a picture of a bloody guinea pig gets around 10000 views and something worth looking at and has been given a lot of thought, and patience like yours doesn't get nearly as much credit.


----------



## M4RK1988 (May 2, 2012)

xTKsaucex said:


> x2 totally epic. WHat Camera did you use Mark?
> 
> What is really annoying is that on something like Deviantart, a picture of a bloody guinea pig gets around 10000 views and something worth looking at and has been given a lot of thought, and patience like yours doesn't get nearly as much credit.


Thanks, a Canon EOS 450D for those shots. 
I'm not on Deviantart but I've seen a lot of good stuff on there, do you think it's worth joining?


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

M4RK1988 said:


> Thanks, a Canon EOS 450D for those shots.
> I'm not on Deviantart but I've seen a lot of good stuff on there, do you think it's worth joining?


yeah it is worth joining. Biggest art website out there man. Add me under my signature if you do =]


----------



## M4RK1988 (May 2, 2012)

xTKsaucex said:


> yeah it is worth joining. Biggest art website out there man. Add me under my signature if you do =]


Ok think I'll join sometime soon. 
And yeah I'll add you, especially because you're from Newcastle! I'm from there and I love it, missing it a lot!


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

m4rk1988 said:


> ok think i'll join sometime soon.
> And yeah i'll add you, especially because you're from newcastle! I'm from there and i love it, missing it a lot!


whey aye man!!!! Toooooooon! :d


----------



## M4RK1988 (May 2, 2012)

xTKsaucex said:


> whey aye man!!!! Toooooooon! :d


Haha 

I've signed up and added you, your art is stunning. 
I think that's why I have never joined Deviantart, there is a lot of amazing art on there and I don't feel I can match it.
Anyway I'll get some photos added over the next few days and find my way around.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

May have been a bit over the top there before :b Hyyyyyyper

Went on a photography mish today though. 20min car ride out of town;


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

Just did some shots of a wedding today, will only post a few...


IMG_8144 by CathyBrione, on Flickr


IMG_8148 by CathyBrione, on Flickr


IMG_8343 by CathyBrione, on Flickr

Got sun burnt with being outside all day!


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Skyloft said:


> I love this shot right here. Almost makes me want to go ahead and paint it.


Get your paint onnnnn then! :b - I have another like 30 photos as well. I'll post up a couple more at some point.


----------



## M4RK1988 (May 2, 2012)

xTKsaucex said:


> May have been a bit over the top there before :b Hyyyyyyper
> 
> Went on a photography mish today though. 20min car ride out of town;


Great photos, where did you take them?
I would guess maybe Chopwell Woods?
Looks very nice wherever it is.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

M4RK1988 said:


> Great photos, where did you take them?
> I would guess maybe Chopwell Woods?
> Looks very nice wherever it is.


ummm, Allen Banks around Hexham way.


----------



## M4RK1988 (May 2, 2012)

xTKsaucex said:


> ummm, Allen Banks around Hexham way.


Ok looks well worth the 20min drive.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

This is my niece. I messed with it in photo-shop to make it somewhat of a high key.


----------



## jonesy0039 (Jan 28, 2008)

two of my nephew from last year


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Zeeland (NL)


----------



## Mooie (Aug 8, 2012)

I would post some photos, but there not on this laptop D:. They are on my facebook photography fan page, and uhm flickr. I'll post some later :3.


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

Two of my pics....










and


----------



## cherryboom (Jun 14, 2012)

JenN2791 said:


>


This is too cool. I love miniature houses I did a photography project on them once.


----------



## purplerainx3 (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## butterflyashes (Aug 19, 2012)




----------



## butterflyashes (Aug 19, 2012)

crap it wont show up.... here is the link to my flickr page instead... and if anyone else has a flickr account, you can add me! i love getting any type of feedback on my photography! 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/butterflyashes/


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

Selbbin said:


> Two of my pics....


I love this one! :clap


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

Northern Lights said:


> I love this one! :clap


 thanks. It's one of the few noodie shots I can post here without getting in big trouble.


----------



## lkt95 (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi I wanted to ask a slight question, if you want I can make a new post about it, but has SA affected your photography? I rarely go out so I don't take many photos, and I'm currently studying it in college, so I'm screwed :/


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I've been experimenting with manual photography by myself since last spring and I'm enjoying it so much. But, I'm having confidence issues and questioning if I'm being realistic in dreaming about educating myself in photography. I barely use PS too(because my laptop sucks) so that's a problem  I'd love to hear from someone who is a trained photographer and how they got there.

These are some random photos I've taken(I'm not completely satisfied with any of them and even though I usually find things that insterest me to photograph, my skill holds me back). I'd use a spoiler if I could, sorry!


----------



## SketchyA (Oct 3, 2011)

I often do assembled photography , indoors.


----------



## Arterius (Apr 3, 2012)

Taken at the Zimmerli Art Museum at Rutgers.


----------



## marthatav (Jul 26, 2012)

JadedCalalily said:


> A couple pictures I took of our first snowfalls


Oh my gosh. These are all so BEAUTIFUL! <3
What type of camera do you have?


----------



## TigerLilyie (Jul 14, 2009)

@ the Dublin zoo with Canon 7D

Wonderful pictures everyone! I'm impressed


----------



## AJFA88 (Jun 16, 2007)

This is one of my favorites:

http://freemindssanctuary.deviantart.com/art/Sherman-Falls-Waterfall-1-335433711

Sherman Falls in Hamilton, Ontario


----------



## Brandon11 (Nov 1, 2012)

3 of my favorite photos I took.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Brandon11 said:


> 3 of my favorite photos I took.


Wow, this one is so dreamlike. Beautiful.


----------



## Brandon11 (Nov 1, 2012)

kilgoretrout said:


> Wow, this one is so dreamlike. Beautiful.


So are you.  
I had to say that... haha.
Thanks. Yeah that's about 25 min from where I live. Pretty neat.


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## Ben Williams (Sep 9, 2012)

So many great photo's here, seriously. Makes me feel like taking some.


----------



## AJFA88 (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## Brandon11 (Nov 1, 2012)

Very nice photos you guys!


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

jamesarcher said:


> *DOUBLE POST*
> 
> Apparently I can only post 10 images at a time. I had 15, so here are the other 5.


Some of those photos would look even cooler if they were taken with a slow shutter speed


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## stewie (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

JenN2791 said:


>


Wow love the atmosphere of this one. Beautifully done!


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Brandon11 said:


> 3 of my favorite photos I took.


Stunning. I wish I could take pictures like this


----------



## Jkate89 (Oct 17, 2012)

These are all amazing! I haven't worked up the courage to post something of my own yet. I'm in no way a professional, just a hobby of mine.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

She is my niece, I tried to make it a high key from photo shop.


----------

